# Finally a fully fledged expat!!



## mcginlay (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi all

I know I have posted a few messages on here but haven't been on for a couple of weeks. We are all finally here in Madrid and enjoying the sunshine. I am glad we have moved and any initial doubts have gone albeit that we are still in our early days. Positives and negatives:-

Positives:-
1. Weather
2. Lifestyle
3. Kids playing till late
4. More relaxed atmosphere

Negatives:-
1. Spanish beaurocracy
2. Adjustment for the kids with other kids language is still a barrier
3. Madrid is very much a "Spanish" city - I know that sounds daft when we are in Spain but there aren't the number of expats in the South and it's difficult to meet other English speakers


The positives far outweigh the negatives and with time things will settle. Anyone thinking of coming to Spain must research thoroughly and whatever you think it is going to cost you initially (1-2 months) double it.

We are really enjoying ourselves and don't begin work for another 7 weeks so we have time to adapt. A week in Marbella soon so that should be nice. Thanks to everyone who has given me advice and hopefully I can be of help to others who are considering the same move. 

Still managing to get Corrie and Eastenders (never watched Corrie in UK addicted now) via PC to TV.

How hot is it here!

Yesterday there was a terrible wind but open the patio doors onto the terrace and it was like opening the oven!

Regards


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mcginlay said:


> Hi all
> 
> I know I have posted a few messages on here but haven't been on for a couple of weeks. We are all finally here in Madrid and enjoying the sunshine. I am glad we have moved and any initial doubts have gone albeit that we are still in our early days. Positives and negatives:-
> 
> ...



Well done!! The early days are strange arent they, full of optimism, fear, excitement... Its an adventure!!!! August is the hottest month apparently, so the heat you´re feeling now is nothing to how it will be in a couple of weeks!!!!!

Keep us posted, its nice to have someone in the City to report stuff

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi again A - been looking forward to your post on here when you finally arrived!

Hang on in there with the kids/language thing. It'll get there sooner than you think! 

Keep us informed, but in the meantime, enjoy the hols before the hard work really begins!

Tally.xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Bienvenido a espana .

At least you won't be working thru' the worst of the heat

I hope you are taking lots of money with you to Marbella..lol but am sure you will enjoy it. It will be cooler there me thinks.

Exiting times ahead.

Enjoy yourselves.

Chica. x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Welcome to Madrid. 
Enjoy life while you can!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome to Spain - hope you will be as happy as I have been! 

Madrid - a great city. Enjoy! 
Real Madrid - a great club. Enjoy!

There are plenty of expats, foreigners etc. It's just a question of finding them. 
Have a chat with a couple of them and find where they go and work out from there! 

There is a huge Irish bar just by the Bernabeú where you will definitely get into conversation with some.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Welcome to Spain - hope you will be as happy as I have been!
> 
> Madrid - a great city. Enjoy!
> Real Madrid - a great club. Enjoy!
> ...


The Irish bar thing is a good idea actually if you want to find English speakers. They may also have "In Madrid" which is an English newspaper published here. It's aimed mainly at a young crowd, but there's something for everyone. (Online too, of course) The city is plagued with them (bars) so there's bound to be one near you. 
I also think going to the kiddies parks is a good idea, but don't forget to go at times when Spanish people are there if you want a bit more atmosphere. What I mean is, if you go at 10:00 in the morning or 16:00 in the afternoon you'll probably find 1 wierdo family, if you get what I mean Or perhaps just guiris


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The Irish bar thing is a good idea actually if you want to find English speakers. They may also have "In Madrid" which is an English newspaper published here. It's aimed mainly at a young crowd, but there's something for everyone. (Online too, of course) The city is plagued with them (bars) so there's bound to be one near you.
> I also think going to the kiddies parks is a good idea, but don't forget to go at times when Spanish people are there if you want a bit more atmosphere. What I mean is, if you go at 10:00 in the morning or 16:00 in the afternoon you'll probably find 1 wierdo family, if you get what I mean Or perhaps just guiris


PS I forgot to mention _*scharlack*_ who was a regular poster until recently and seems very nice. He's in Madrid and perhaps could tell you something about the city. Maybe he's on holiday at the moment...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Here's an expat hang-out The Triskel Tavern, calle San Vicente Ferrer, 3, Madrid
Nearest Metro: Tribunal. Info from Neil at the Liverppol Peña in Madrid.

If you speak to him (info at madridreds dot com) 
I am sure he will try to help you around the city ................... even if you don't follow his team! 

Now, I am HUGELY embarassed as I have forgotten the ladies name but I am sure if you make contact with the charming lady here Expat portal, living in Spain, retiring in Spain. | thisisspain.info she will do what she can to assist.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's something else for you. This is a link to some guided tours (they do them in both English and Spanish) of the city. We've been on a couple and we've really enjoyed them
Descubre Madrid


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Well done. I remember when we first moved over. What an exciting time!! Just remember Spain is all about networking. If your good at what you do and honest you will prosper, but if you upset people then its curtains: Anyway Spain is a fantastic place to live and I am sure you will love it


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

mcginlay said:


> Hi all
> 
> I know I have posted a few messages on here but haven't been on for a couple of weeks. We are all finally here in Madrid and enjoying the sunshine. I am glad we have moved and any initial doubts have gone albeit that we are still in our early days. Positives and negatives:-
> 
> ...


WELCOME TO SPAIN AND WELCOME TO OUR CAPITAL!

Where in Madrid are you living at?

Yeah, Real Madrid AND Atletico Madrid... AND Rayo Vallencano, Getafe, etc!

I bet you won't have much difficult to find English speakers here... there are A LOT of foreigners here and a lot of them speak English.

So, what do you do in Spain? How is your Spanish?

I hope you enjoy our capital. I learned it is not about things to see like Rome or Paris, but rather watch the Spanish lifestyle and fall in love with it... you soon will ... I thought I wasnt going to like it a lot!

Cheers


----------

